# Livery Nottingham



## my_horse_toby (4 July 2013)

Hi I will be moving to Nottingham in August and am looking for DIY livery. Will be moving into to Arnold/ Sherwood area. 

Have found Buckleap stables but this only offers part or full.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (4 July 2013)

Buckleap used to do DIY, so I'd be surprised if they've stopped it. It's a lovely yard. There's a yard up at bestwood park too, the name escapes me.

Eta - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Buckleap-Stables/326399420776338


----------



## clip_clop (4 July 2013)

I'm sure buckleap still does DIY, they had some new stables built I think not so long back, also google the dairy farm livery yard, also on the a60 a few minutes away from buckleap and John lamin at tophouse farm on lamins lane also does DIY livery, he's next door to buckleap


----------



## clip_clop (4 July 2013)

The dairy farm:
http://www.liveryyard.org.uk/home.php


----------



## RainbowDash (6 July 2013)

Theres several DIY yards around Woodborough/Calverton/Lambley - and not far from Arnold/Sherwood - these yards often advertise vancancies on preloved or at Martins Farm tack shop at Calverton, may be worth ringing Martins Farm and asking if they would pass details off their notice board.

Bestwood Country Park area yards mostly do full/part livery but to be fair the prices are very  good and worth a look (esp. Facilities/hacking wise) - it worked out cheaper for me than diy & my time/buying my own feeds etc  and fabulous riding too - Broadview does Diy but i understand its only pony spaces atm xxxx


----------



## HaffiesRock (9 July 2013)

How big is your horse OP? We have a space coming up in Calverton on a lovely friendly cheap yard with excellent hacking.

Buckleap do do DIY, its about £190 a month with hay and straw included.

I used to be on Dairy Farm but moved as they said they were building a school but never did, but that was about 18 months ago so they may have built it now. 

There is also Ashview in Woodborough. Another nice yard.

PM me if you want any numbers or details.


----------



## RainbowDash (9 July 2013)

Hi Haffiesrock,

Does your yard offer assisted diy?  I'm looking for pastures new xxx


----------



## my_horse_toby (10 July 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions. Buckleap seems very expensive I'm paying only a fraction of this price atm! Is this the going rate around Nottingham?

Sent you a message HaffiesRock


----------



## RainbowDash (10 July 2013)

my_horse_toby there are cheaper yards about and they do tend to advertise locally.  What's your ideal price - I'm visiting the local tack shop tomorrow - I'll have a look on the notice board and pm you I find any yard ads if you like?


----------



## my_horse_toby (10 July 2013)

RainbowDash said:



			my_horse_toby there are cheaper yards about and they do tend to advertise locally.  What's your ideal price - I'm visiting the local tack shop tomorrow - I'll have a look on the notice board and pm you I find any yard ads if you like?
		
Click to expand...

Ideally no more than £120. (I'm only paying £91 currently). I'm not that bothered about having a school (horse is semi-retired) but would like 24/7 turn out ideally all year but understand this is hard to come by.

That would be great if you could! Thank you! Am driving up to house viewing on Saturday but don't think OH will want to divert to any tack shops!


----------



## RainbowDash (11 July 2013)

Hi I've Pm'd you but my stupid phone doesnt confirm if its been sent - if not let me know and I'll send again xxx


----------



## my_horse_toby (11 July 2013)

RainbowDash said:



			Hi I've Pm'd you but my stupid phone doesnt confirm if its been sent - if not let me know and I'll send again xxx
		
Click to expand...

Got it. Thank you!


----------



## Lifelongequestrian (6 May 2016)

Hi! Sorry to jump on such an old post. I'm moving to the arnold area from down south and was wondering if anybody knows of livery yards in arnold, sherwood, calverton, blidworth area?


----------



## RainbowDash (6 May 2016)

Hi,
Arnold area: Dairy Farm, Buckleap.Woodside Riding school, Broadview Riding School, the Old Rectory.

All have websites


----------



## RainbowDash (6 May 2016)

Also have a look on Facebook pages 'livery and grazing in the East Midlands' & Horses for sale Nottinghamshire. A lot of the diy yards advertise on there.


----------

